# The Dog Park



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Typically, I am not a fan of dog parks. And, really, Risa isn't the type of dog who is suited for that type of environment being that she is uncomfortable around other dogs. I liked the one we had in Montana because it was HUGE and almost always empty. And, if it wasn't empty, it was big enough you could keep away from the other dogs and people. This dog park just recently opened and so I'm not sure of its schedule. However, I had today off of work and I figured I might be able to get up there at a time when it was vacant.

I have taken Risa up there a couple times just to chill and watch the dogs. Most days things went well. One time she got overstimulated by watching the dogs playing. The last time we were up there we were rushed by an escaped dog. Fortunately, I was quick-thinking and told Risa "Go say 'Hi" and all went well. Today I was hoping to be able to let her inside.

When we got there, the small dog (also senior and timid dog) section had one dog in it. The big dog section had 3 dogs playing hard. So we waited outside 6ish feet from the fence.. Risa did a quick lunge at the small dog when it stared at her too long but she was easy to redirect and get into a down. The next time the dog watched her, she looked back at me and earned treats.









Eventually, the small dog left and I decided I'd try our luck in the park. I was a bit worried about Risa seeing the big dogs as she sometimes gets a bit snarky with dogs on the opposite side of a barrier. So I walked her around on leash at first. Then I unclipped her leash and let her go. Ris spent a lot of time sniffing and marking. She did see the dogs on the other side and approached one of them. Her hackles were up but she greeted him nicely through the fence. I praised her the whole time. She found a tennis ball (I hate how the signs say no food but they allow toys!) and I told her to relinquish it. I didn't want her to start guarding objects even though we were alone.

I turned towards the entrance and noticed a guy and his dog approaching. I thought they were headed to the big dog area but no, they came into our section. I quickly assessed the dog (an older mix) and decided we'd be okay. Risa trotted calmly over to the newcomer to check her out. The two dogs sniffed nicely and they moved on. I talked with the new dog's owner for a bit (she was 14!) as I watched Risa. She spent more time checking out her new friend who was seated in the shade. I kept an eye on Risa as she sniffed around while the senior dog was close by. I have seen Risa snap at another dog investigating _her_ scents so I wanted to be ready. But Risa never 'misbehaved.' After a few minutes, I decided we'd better leave while things were still good. I called Risa to me (not sure she came the first time but she came fairly quickly) and asked her for a sit which she did. I waited to leash her up, hoping to get the guy's attention to let him know we were leaving (didn't feel right not saying 'bye' since we had talked). After a brief wait, I leashed up Risa and waited til he turned around. Risa remained in a sit. I told him we were heading off and escorted Risa out of the park.

I think the dog training fates were on our side today. After all, if we're going to have to deal with a strange dog, what better dog than a quiet senior? I'm not sure if Risa will ever get to go into the park again, but I'm glad on this occasion, things worked out for her. Now I just need to find her a doggy playmate. It's been almost a year since she's had one.









A couple pics (I only got solo ones):


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that all went well.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Good girl, Risa! Look at all the sniffing. LOL!

Hey, somehow I missed that you moved across the country.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

LOL, Carole. I moved back home the end of summer last year. Moved to Connecticut in November.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Jamie just bought her own u-haul.


----------

